# Excel for Mac OS X- macros, VBA compatability question



## jkeyes (Nov 29, 2005)

I have always been a PC user, but with my interest in photography growing, I am considering getting a Mac. Of course, for work, I am a heavy Excel user and I'm wondering what changes to expect if I were to use MS Excel 2004 for Mac OS X ...

- Are files completely compatible across platforms (Mac to PC, vice cersa)?
- Can I write VBA code and/or use and record macros like I do now?
- Differences in how they function, limitations, etc.
- What are other things to consider... ?

I've just started considering a Mac as an option, so anything you can tell me about this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Domenic (Nov 29, 2005)

While I have a Mac, my knowledge of VBA is extremely limited.  But I believe the Mac is one version behind the PC.  If I'm not mistaken, the Mac uses Version 5, whereas the PC uses Version 6.  I understand that the PC version contains some features that are not compatible with the Mac version.  So if you plan to make VBA a big part of what you do, you may want to think twice about switching to the Mac. Also, there's a Microsoft Newsgroup that's dedicated to the Mac version of Excel.  There, they should be able to provide you with additional help...

microsoft.public.mac.office.excel


----------

